# 6.5 Gallon Carboy w/ a 6 gallon kit



## Drez (Nov 6, 2010)

So I've made a few kits and even one recipe at this point with good success. I have a couple 5 gal and 6 gal carboys and one odd 6.5 gal carboy. I'm in the process of starting a Cru Select Riesling-Traminer kit (RJ Spangnols) which would typically use a 6 gallon carboy once fermented. I'm intending to use my 6.5 though as the others are bulk aging, my question thus is: *Am I better to fill the 6.5 gallon to 6 gallons and risk some oxidization or should I top up to the neck and dilute an extra 0.5 gallons?
*

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe the carboy is closer to 6.25 gallons but I add a little extra water in the primary so when I rack I have a full carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2010)

Do not leave it low in the carboy as thats how problems start, to much exposure to 02 can 
1) oxidize your wine 
2) let any bacteria present have much more oppurtunity to take hold like flowers of wine which happens a lot of the time when there is too much headspace.


----------



## phermenter (Nov 6, 2010)

If the carboy has threads for a screwtop, it's true 6.5 gallon "acid" carboy, usually used for a beer primary. If it's a sort of ribbed thing, horizontal and vertical ridges, then it's just an Italian 6 gallon and is more like 6 1/4.

In either case, you don't want to leave air atop the wine for any length of time after fermentation is finished. I would add a riesling or similar wine to top it up to the neck.

Jim


----------



## Drez (Nov 7, 2010)

Says 6 1/2 gallon right on the bottom, has the "screw top" you mention as well, so Im pretty sure it has the extra half gallon. Sounds like topping up is the way to go then. I havea 5 and a 1 gallon, perhaps I'll split the batch and do it that way instead.


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

After you do your primary I would like you to use the 5 and 1 gal carboy


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree with Tom if possible. Not having to add anything is the best and most cost effective way to go but getting it full isn the most important so if the 6.5 is all you got then by all means top it up with an alike wine.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 7, 2010)

Like Tom and Wade said. No air on top! When wine is exposed to air, it must be controlled and for a dedicated reason not because you don't have the right size container.


----------



## Drez (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks all, I was leaning towards top up but wasn't sure as is often the case when trying to decide between the lesser of two evils. I think avoid both and either bottle one of the batches I was bulk aging in a 6 or use the 5 and 1 combo. 

or...Anyone want to trade a 6.5 gallon carboy for a 6


----------



## Dugger (Nov 8, 2010)

I would hang on to the 6.5 gal carboy - it makes a good receiving vessel when you vacuum degas with a pump, if you ever decide to go that route. The extra headroom can accommodate any foaming that occurs.


----------



## Drez (Nov 9, 2010)

Good call, dont worry I wont throw it out, I'll keep it for beer or recipes Im sure.


----------

